

Reddit Gets Two New Donation Options Powered By Crowdtilt And Dwolla - immad
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/27/reddit-gets-new-donation-options-powered-by-both-crowdtilt-and-dwolla/

======
buro9
For a moment there CrowdTilt had me really excited, but then I came across:

1) Need to be in the US and have a US bank account

2) Need to be on Facebook

I'm weeks away from starting a £25k funding round by tapping up my users (who
have been badgering me to do this for the longest time).

The biggest issue I've got is that I'm in the UK.

I dislike that the most cost effective and convenient way to do this is to use
PayPal and build my own front-end.

PayPal.

I want to use Kickstarter, or Crowdtilt, or Stripe (if I have to build my own
front-end). Anything but PayPal.

PayPal it looks set to be though. I can't find another <4% method of doing
this if you're not in the USA.

If anyone knows a UK or EU based crowdfunding solution with fees 4% or lower,
then I'd love to hear about it.

~~~
ZeroMinx
For the UK, perhaps GoCardless is an option? <https://gocardless.com/paylinks>

~~~
buro9
Good suggestion. I'll ask the users how comfortable they are with paying via
direct debit.

~~~
buro9
Initial indications from a small sample size says that they strongly prefer
direct debit for recurring subscriptions of any kind, and still like the
concept for one-off payments.

What they like is the direct debit guarantee and that they have visibility and
control of the payments.

------
wamatt
Very cool guys! :)

Flattr support would be nifty too

------
gjohnson
Congrats, CT team!

~~~
jjb123
thanks man. and while we're on hackernews, we might as well use this as a good
opportunity to say something we've been dying to say for a while... perl,
bitches! :P

~~~
ukd1
Hahaha

------
zosegal
Great move, way to go CrowdTilt & Reddit.

------
001sky
_There are also some differences in pricing between the two donation options.
Crowdtilt is waiving its fee for its service for this collaboration, but
charges 2.5% for credit card processing. Dwolla is free for transactions under
$10 and 25 cents for those higher. Meanwhile, Stripe is 2.9% + $0.30 for any
transaction._

This has the potential to be really powerful. More frictionless sharing.

------
ajaymehta
Amazing news, Crowdtilt!

